# Accidentally entered brumation



## Tolis (Dec 28, 2020)

As advised, I have replaced the MVB from my greek hatchlings setup with an incandescent. (I think it is flood type, please see attached pics to confirm and let me know if it needs replacement or a hood.)

I made the mistake of not providing night heating thinking they are greeks and they are hardy, resulting in half of them entering brumation during a recent cold spell. I did not realize it at first, I kept waking them up every day for a soak until some of them dug themselves really deep in the substrate that I couldn't find them, then I understood what was happening.

I have stopped waking them up and let them be. Now 4-5 are still awake basking and eating every day. 

What should I do now to avoid adding further stress to the babies? 
(1) Provide a CHE to keep day and night temps up to wake everyone up, 
(2) completely turn the lights off so everyone goes to brumation. 

Even though they are not brumating directly below the basking spot, some are not very far and I am afraid the basking light during daytime is keeping the temps too high for healthy brumation. 

This keeper's tort brumated in his bedroom resulting in the tort dying because the house temps kept the metabolism high and it consumed all of its fat and was mummified by next spring. Here's the very informative video if anyone is interested. We should start a thread "A million ways to kill a tortoise". macabre I know, but it could save many lives in the long run.


----------



## method89 (Dec 28, 2020)

The bulb you got is a halogen spot light not a incandescent. flood light. it will produce more heat and keep the light more concentrated. 

Something seems off everything you are saying.

What are your night temps within the enclosure? What are your temps throughout the enclosure during the day? True Hatchlings shouldn't be allowed to brumate because they don't have enough weight/fat to survive. Unless your temps are really too low, what your are explaining here doesn't feel like brumation (i'm no expert, but it just doesn't seem right). 

Can you post pictures of your setup and provide your day and night temps?


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 28, 2020)

It sounds to me like you have inactive tortoises not brumating tortoises.

Brumation happens when temperatures are steadily around 5C /40F. The tort’s bodily functions close down and energy is not burned to stay alive. The tortoise loses little or no weight.

Above 5C/40F a tortoise is using energy to live. If it’s not being active then it will lose weight and dehydrate.

Tortoises do slow down when the days get shorter and darker, but if you’re not brumating them then it is really important to ensure that they stay active enough to eat and drink even if it is only first thing in the day.

You need to sort the temperatures out, make it extra bright (you may need additional LED lamps to give light without heat) and create summer.

Haul the tort out every morning after the lights come on and give them a 30 minute plus soak in warm water to start the day. Offer food straight after.


----------

